

Biofabricate: There's a bio-revolution on the horizon - MichaelAO
http://makezine.com/2014/12/18/biofabricate-theres-a-bio-revolution-on-the-horizon/

======
vixen99
Why do users (I guess I'm not being singled out) put up with unresponsivenes
of s0.wp.com etc.,? I've given up trying to read it (the article of interest)
and it's no surprise when I look at the connection.

